# Jaw popping when I open mouth...?



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

It usually happens when I've had my mouth closed for a while. It mostly only pops on my left side. And oesn't hurt but it's loud and annoying. When I move my jaw from side to side it almost sounds like a soft creaking. When I used to close my mouth after a yawn the left side would almost lock and then painfully and loudly pop back into place. But in recent months that has stopped. Any ideas what it is?:um


----------



## Daniel87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe those are some loose ligaments in your mandibular articulation


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

It' could be a TMJ disorder, temporo mandibular joint. The area sort of justbelow/ beside your ear. I think this is a relatively common issue. I have a TMJ disorder and I think it contributes to me having weird sounds in my ears/head at times as well. There is treatment available, your dentist can refer you to a specialist. I don't know the specifics as my parents refused to send me to the specialist I was referred to, and I never followed up when I grew up. I still get the popping often and have since I was a kid.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I have this problem. I was told by a dentist that it was likely the result of a traumatic injury (I've been in a few accidents, one rather serious car accident). Apparently, my joint is loose and pops out of its socket sometimes. Over the years, it's slowly healed to where it's not painful anymore and makes less of a sound. However, the dentist said I might have some symptoms for the rest of my life.

If you've ever had an injury, or any major dental surgery, it might even be a result of that. I noticed that mine was temporarily worse after I had my wisdom teeth removed (they had to cut into my jaw, though, so it wasn't the simple procedure it is for most people). 

The dentist says that it's not a serious problem, in my case, and that my jaw should be fine and eventually recover...but gahh I know it's really annoying. At one point, I stupidly thought I was developing lock-jaw and it scared me sh*tless.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! I have braces in right now so I'll ask my orthodontist about it at my next appt. and see what he says.


I did get my 2 teeth removed at 12 (small mouth and not enough space) and wisdom teeth removed at 17. But the "jaw popping back into place after a yawn" started when I was about 13, which is also (probably not coincidently) a few months after I started when cracking my neck. The "popping when I open my mouth started a few months before I decided to get braces put back on and is still happening.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

This used to happen to me but not anymore.


----------



## Bridezilla (Aug 16, 2011)

*Yes ma'am!!*

I've totally had the jaw popping thing!!! its called a TMJ (temporal mandibular joint) and its almost like popping your knuckles. Sometimes I can purposely do it, but most of the time it'll just happen (esp chewing bubble gum.. so cut that out of your diet). 
I've been to doctors and dentists for it. One shaved down a tooth for me to help my jaw fit together better, and that helped... I mostly have to focus on not over exerting it. Its the same concept as one who constantly pops their neck or back, you have to learn to only let it happen if it comes naturally and not force it to happen (easier said than done because I love the feeling of a good solid POP!!!!). 
Seriously consider that its happening because of your dental work. It may go away after braces because your jaw fits together better than before, or it may now be something permanent that you will need to learn to adjust with. I've unfortunately had it ever since I had my head gear removed as a youth, and when I went to a chiropracter to ask for advice the dude only made it WORSE :mum
So don't let anyone tell you that popping it back into place is going to work, because you either need to deal with it and use physical therapy tactics to stretch the muscles in your jaw, or it'll require painful surgery where they'll break your jaw and wire your mouth shut (only options I've come up with after years of dealing with the problem). If you're in pain, take aspirin... But don't anticipate a doctor prescribing some sort of fix-it-all because you'll be very disappointed  
Good luck on your problem, I hope you experience so relief soon! Mine got so bad before it ever got better, I couldn't even chew without having pain but now I rarely ever get any problems unless I over exert it (ie taking too big of bites, eating ice/hard candies).


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

I have the same thing. I got mine from grinding my teeth while I sleep.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Bridezilla!
I actually used to (still do?) grind my teeth when I sleep.

I just came from my ortho appt and I want to write this down before I forget it!

He said he just noticed my jaw swinging when I mentioned it.

He said that when I open ny mouth my jaw starts to go straight down, like it normally should, and then swings to the left. I need to rehabilitate my jaw to open and close straight down like it is supposed to. I have to practice placing my hands on both sides of my face where the jaws meet and practice moving my jaw straight up and down (usually when I put my hands there the left side juts out) and it will stop the popping after I retrain it. I wonder if you guys also do some form of swinging your jaw to one side when opening... maybe the exercises could also help you


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

My jaw pops sometimes when I open my mouth real wide. Sometimes it's hard to get back into place, which sucks, but usually not a problem.

Dentist noticed this and just told me to avoid opening my mouth so wide, so I do and it's not really a problem. I prefer to go without surgery lol.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Xande said:


> My jaw pops sometimes when I open my mouth real wide. *Sometimes it's hard to get back into place*, which sucks, but usually not a problem.
> 
> Dentist noticed this and just told me to avoid opening my mouth so wide, so I do and it's not really a problem. I prefer to go without surgery lol.


That's not good... If you can, try to retrain your jaw like my orthodontist suggested, and it should stop.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> That's not good... If you can, try to retrain your jaw like my orthodontist suggested, and it should stop.


Oh it hasn't happened in about a year. It's not super hard to get down back to normal, I usually just had to massage my jaw for 3-5 seconds.

When I was younger, around 16,17, it was worse, now it's barely noticeable at all.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

This is happening to me as well lol...so weird the past couple of days it's been worse. I was trying to eat a burger earlier and my jaw was popping non-stop and it was annoying.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My jaw has always popped twice when I open it.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a friend whose jaw pops every time she yawns: it doesn't bother her, but the sound is noticeable. My jaw doesn't pop, but just about everything else does


----------



## dustin2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

might be TMJ


----------



## Devan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm 15 and I've been having a problem with my jaw for about a year and a half now. I usually have a pain in my right cheek so I open my mouth and that seems like the only way to relieve the pain, but once I close my mouth the pain is back. About a month ago it stopped for a week or so. I've been told it is jaw lock up and is caused form not drinking enough water. I have been only drinking milk and water for the last 3 months with the occasional soda. I don't know what it is and I used to drink coffe a lot when I was little so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Please get yourself evaluated for TMD/TMJ (anyone reading this who has weird things happening to their jaw) The earlier you do, the better the chances you don't have anything happening like your joint needing surgery. 

I have jaw problems now due to a maloccluded bite and cannot chew hard foods without a great deal of pain, masseter muscle (jaw muscle) swelling and migraine headaches. Botox relaxes my jaw muscle enough so that the headaches don't happen, but it's expensive and hard to find a doctor who will do it at an affordable rate.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

You better get it fixed. One of these days you're going to lock your jaw open and you will look like this


----------



## Quietskies (Mar 27, 2013)

I had that a few years ago, I saw a specialist and it turned out that my jaw muscles were really strong. Once I learned not to clench my jaw anymore when tense it stopped happening.


----------

